# Angling Direct GEWINNSPIEL!!!



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Ne neue schöne UL Rute käme ins Haus oder vielleicht auch ein Zelt, damit ich auch mal ne Nacht draussen bleiben kann.
Da ich aber kein FB habe, werde ich wohl nicht mit ins Rennen genommen bei der Auslosung.


----------



## Bilch (8. April 2022)

150 Euro? Dafür gibt es vor allem drei Möglichkeiten. Ev. eine tolle Rolle, eigentlich aus Neugier um sie sie zu zerlegen und studieren. Oder eine tolle Drennan Float Rute  Oder einfach für Nubsies, auch da ist man schnell auf 150  Option 2 ist eigentlich die wahrscheinlichste 

Auf FB habe ich zwar einen Like gegeben, aber wie kann man denn wissen, dass meine Person hier unter dem Pseudonym Bilch unterwegs ist?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. April 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auf FB habe ich zwar einen Like gegeben, aber wie kann man denn wissen, dass meine Person hier unter dem Pseudonym Bilch unterwegs ist?


Das ist dem Zufallsgenerator am Ende egal...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. April 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Alles was Ihr tun müßt, ist den Like unter dem Post auf unserer AB-Facebookseite *und dort* auch einen Kommentar, wofür Ihr €150 verwenden würdet. Dann noch ein Like für die Angling Direct Deutschland FB Seite und los gehts. Der Gewinner wird am 12.04.2022 per Zufallsprinzip gezogen.
> Viel Glück!


!!!


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Na schade. Dann nicht. Geht ja nur mit FB. Ich fühl mich ausgegrenzt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Na schade. Dann nicht. Geht ja nur mit FB. Ich fühl mich ausgegrenzt.


Ja, so ist das. Wenn man kein Telefon hat, kann man auch nicht bei den ganzen TV-Gewinnspielen mitmachen. Das ist schon übel! Es gibt sogar welche, die nicht mal einen Fernseher haben- da is gleich ganz finster!


----------



## hanzz (8. April 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das. Wenn man kein Telefon hat, kann man auch nicht bei den ganzen TV-Gewinnspielen mitmachen. Das ist schon übel! Es gibt sogar welche, die nicht mal einen Fernseher haben- da is gleich ganz finster!


Sei froh dass gleich Wochenende ist 



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Telefon hat, kann man auch nicht bei den ganzen TV-Gewinnspielen mitmachen.


Da kann ich ja noch zur Telefonzelle rennen. 

Gibt es ne FB Zelle ? 
2 Groschen reinschmeissen und n Like + Kommentar da lassen.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (8. April 2022)

Als ich Kind war, hab ich die 2 Groschen Notfall-Telefon-Geld immer in eine gemischte Tüte investiert


----------



## Nuesse (8. April 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar welche, die nicht mal einen Fernseher haben-


Ja ,hier ist einer ,irgendwie vermisse ich die Neun LIve Gewinnspiele .


----------



## Racklinger (11. April 2022)

Ich finde den Beitrag auf Facebook nicht mal, wahrscheinlich stelle ich mich zu doof an


----------



## JottU (11. April 2022)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Ich finde den Beitrag auf Facebook nicht mal, wahrscheinlich stelle ich mich zu doof an







__ https://www.facebook.com/anglerboard/photos/a.275466332495930/7460068577368967


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. April 2022)

Uuuuund wer hat was gewonnen  ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Uuuuund wer hat was gewonnen  ?


Ist auf FB bekannt gegeben...


----------

